# Alexander's Gulf outpost uncovered



## Allegra (Aug 7, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Alexander's Gulf outpost uncovered :

"Alexander the Great's awe-inspiring conquest of Asia is drawing archaeologists to a desert island off the shores of Iraq. 

Greek government experts are going to Failaka - a Gulf outpost of Alexander's army, now governed by Kuwait. 
The island's bullet-holed buildings tell of a conflict still fresh in people's memories - Saddam Hussein's brief occupation of Kuwait in the early 1990s. Beneath the sun-baked sands of Failaka, archaeologists hope to unearth the secrets of an earlier conquest - a settlement established by Alexander's general, Nearchus, in the 4th Century BC."


----------



## The Ace (Aug 7, 2007)

This could lead to some amazing discoveries.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 7, 2007)

'The Greek team's findings may reveal more of how the ancient civilisations of the Gulf thrived on trade with their contemporaries in Mesopotamia and the Indus Valley.' 
*Besides the artifacts that have been and will be uncovered, it would be interesting to learn about their trading.

Thanks for the link Allegra.
*


----------

